# Evaluating a Singer's Performance in a Large Vocal and Orchestral Piece of Music



## JosefinaHW (Nov 21, 2015)

I have recently listened to and watched a live performance of Verdi's _Requiem_ on my computer monitor and computer speakers and also another piece of music for full-post-Wagner orchestra and solo voice. In both cases at least one of the singer's voices SEEMED to me to be drowned-out by the orchestra.

How can one distinguish among the following when evaluating the artist's voice:

1. Is the singer's voice just too weak for the piece?

2. Has the conductor failed to direct the orchestra (and chorus) to play more softly?

3. Has the conductor motioned to the orchestra (and chorus) to play more softly but they have not followed his/her directions?

4. Have the microphones been misplaced?

OR

5. Am I not using an equalizer program on my computer?

Then regardless of who is at fault in the performance, is there a computer equalizing app that I can download/purchase that is powerful enough for me to strengthen the sound of the singer?

Thank you very much.


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2017)

I'm a former recording engineer who occasionally had to deal with this problem, but proper mic placement largely solved it. Some engineers are purists in maintaining what comes off the stage--good, bad, or ugly, while others take an interventionist approach and "help" the soloists. I did that as a last resort for the concerts I recorded for NPR. Fortunately, the main mics that hung over the front of the stage usually picked up vocalists enough so I didn't have to use spot mics. It could also be due to the acoustics of the hall that don't project the voice enough. Actually, all 4 of your scenarios are plausible! (I would hope the conductor was sensitive enough to control the orchestra's dynamics so they don't overwhelm the vocalists!) Can you post a link so I can hear them? I might be able to form a better opinion.

You shouldn't have to use an equalizer! However, if you want to try one, perhaps this will work. (I haven't tried it, so I can't vouch for it.

http://www.soundblaster.com/software/sound-blasteraxx-control-panel.aspx


----------



## JosefinaHW (Nov 21, 2015)

Kontrapunctus said:


> I'm a former recording engineer who occasionally had to deal with this problem, but proper mic placement largely solved it. Some engineers are purists in maintaining what comes off the stage--good, bad, or ugly, while others take an interventionist approach and "help" the soloists. I did that as a last resort for the concerts I recorded for NPR. Fortunately, the main mics that hung over the front of the stage usually picked up vocalists enough so I didn't have to use spot mics. It could also be due to the acoustics of the hall that don't project the voice enough. Actually, all 4 of your scenarios are plausible! (I would hope the conductor was sensitive enough to control the orchestra's dynamics so they don't overwhelm the vocalists!) Can you post a link so I can hear them? I might be able to form a better opinion.
> 
> You shouldn't have to use an equalizer! However, if you want to try one, perhaps this will work. (I haven't tried it, so I can't vouch for it.
> 
> http://www.soundblaster.com/software/sound-blasteraxx-control-panel.aspx


:Kontrapunctus: You are not a STAR: you are an entire GALAXY!!! Thank you for your reply and the offer to listen to a few excerpts from the two concerts I mentioned. As soon as the second concert is put into the archives I will send you the links--it can take between a few days and two weeks.


----------



## Becca (Feb 5, 2015)

JosefinaHW said:


> :Kontrapunctus: You are not a STAR: you are an entire GALAXY!!! Thank you for your reply and the offer to listen to a few excerpts from the two concerts I mentioned. As soon as the second concert is put into the archives I will send you the links--it can take between a few days and two weeks.


Ahh ... so it is last week's Berlin Philharmonic/Janowski concert! Which singer?


----------



## JosefinaHW (Nov 21, 2015)

I didn't think you would be interested in the Verdi _Requiem_ concert. In fact I wasn't sure if you had renewed your subscription else I would have asked your opinion, Becca. Both the tenor and the bass were very difficult to hear at different times. The other concert was Goerne performing Karl Amadeus Hartmann's _Gesangzene of Sodom and Gomorrah. _ I was extremely disappointed with that concert because Goerne was drowned out terribly throughout the piece; I just cannot believe that the problem was that his voice was too weak for the piece.


----------



## Becca (Feb 5, 2015)

I don't listen to it often but did watch the Proms performance last summer with Marin Alsop. You are correct in that my subscription is currently inactive but I do intend to reactivate it in a month or so when there are some new things in the archive to see.


----------

